

Every County in America Ranked by Scenery and Climate - juanplusjuan
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonkblog/wp/2015/08/17/every-county-in-america-ranked-by-natural-beauty/

======
rshaban
The data shows clearly: California is better

